# Multicoloured rhinestone designs - best way?



## hotmale4yu (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey what do you think the best way to print a design featureing 2 or 3 different coloured rhinstones? all the designs talked about so far seem to be of a single colour (usually standard sillver)


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

The standard rhinestone is clear, if you need other colours just put them where you want them.

Get your design the right size on a piece of paper, then put down the tacky backing sticky side up so the design page is under the backing. You then place your stones, whatever diferent colours on the sticky backing with the glue side upwards. When finished turn over the backing sheet to see your finished design. Heat press on garment.

You can do each stone a different colour if you wanted.


----------



## tla1217 (Jun 21, 2009)

Lee,

Absolutely love the shirt you have pictured!


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Quite agree very nice shirt, seems quite a bit of work to do.
cheers


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I did it last year for my 5 year old, it still looks good enough to wear for my 4 year old! Only lost one stone!


----------



## kustomAPPAREL (Aug 19, 2009)

where do you get your stones from pal......and how much, your top looks class. i've done a few myself i'll put them up when i've got the time


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

The stones on that one are from an online shop called rhinestonesonline.co.uk. I've had a few from there and they seem to be good quality, I have only lost one stone out of all the designs I've done so far.

I also use xpres for my vinyl and flock and they are now selling rhinestones but I havn't had a chance to get some and compare. 

The hoodie is an AWDIS kids hoodie.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

If you're using a template based system be it plastic or cut vinyl template, you can do it one of two ways. 

Way #1 is to cover up part of your template with a mask, dump the stones in, carefully remove the mask and all the excess stones from the first color, then apply the second color in where the mask was. Same can be done for three color designs, however part of the whole reason to use a template is to save time, and if you're constantly masking/removing mask, you take away from part of the quick production that templates were designed for. 

The second way is to have a template for each color with a registration stone, I've attached an image explaining how to do it with multiple templates.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Joe, the multiple templates seem the best way to go. Great explanation and pics


----------



## Biz-lady (Jan 25, 2009)

I have done multi colored 2 ways.
The quickest was to make a cardboard piece that I held over the second color so that the stones only went in the first color holes. But then you have to be very careful with the second color. So I usually cover the first color of stones up while I am brushing the 2nd color in.
But if your design is too detailed for that, cut a different stencil for each color. Buteither put markings or a stone in each corner (on each template) so that it makes it easier to line up each time. Then you can fill each template and pick up the stones from the first one then go and pickup the stones from the second etc..


----------

